
Over-index in your first few months - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2018/09/25/over-index-in-your-first-few-months/
======
Thorentis
Another feel-good, pseudo-psychological self-help article.

But it does touch on an interesting phenomenon about reputation. This explains
particularly well why good students in high-school and college are more likely
to continue to do well.

High-achievers in general (once they achieve the status of a "high-achiever"
in the eyes of their teachers) are more likely to be graded higher than others
because of the assumption they will do well. (I haven't got a source, but I do
remember reading about this a while ago).

I think this does apply in the workplace as well. Once you have a reputation
for being a hard-worker, knowledgable in a particular area, efficient with
your time, etc. managers will be more lenient of you when you slip up, or
assume you just need a breather if you leave early or take longer breaks for a
little while. It definitely pays off to create a good first-impression of you
and your work ethic from the very start.

~~~
mooreds
"You only get one chance to make a first impression."

That used to make me really mad when I heard it. I thought that everyone
should have someone take the time to get to know them before judging them.

I'm a bit older now and I realize a couple of things:

* people are darn busy and likely to do what is most convenient for them. This makes the statement true.

* a good first impression can come of just caring about the person you are meeting as a person. This makes the statement less relevant, because you don't have to 'impress' the person, you have to connect to them.

